# Bow choice



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

Well the time has come where i have to pick between my bow, muzzle loader, or my rifle. No longer can do all 3. I have chosen bow. I like the challenge of it and it usually wont get in the way of upland game. I just sold my bow that is much to small for me and need to buy another for next season. What are some good bows that wont run me a lot of money but will get the job done well. I don't know to much about bows. My old one was a PSE Nova youth. So any advice you guys have would be greatly appreciated .

Carson


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Just buy a recurve or a longbow.

You'll never outgrow it, it will never go out of style, they kill, they're light, they're easy to shoot, they're actually WAY more fun to shoot, you won't need any gadgets to go with it, They come in many styles and price ranges, they're cool, they'll make you a better hunter, and chicks dig em. 8) 

Need I say more.


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

Ya know tex.. I was actually thinking the same thing. Just forgot to mention it. What is the difference between long bows and recurves? I have shot them before and like them better than compounds. What am i looking at price wise for one? right now i am just looking for one that i can use for a couple years. Then when i make more money i get upgrade to one i can use for along time.


----------



## pickaspot (Sep 19, 2007)

Going traditional is definately the real mans way. I tried it for a year but decided I just didn't have the time necessary to get real good at it. Hopefully one day I can get back to it.
If you go with a compound I would recommend a Diamond by Bowtech


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Rabbit_slayer16 said:


> What are some good bows that wont run me a lot of money but will get the job done well.


A bunch of people have asked this question (myself included) and there seems to be a common theme - shoot a lot of bows and pick the one you feel the most comfortable shooting.

I guess the same holds true if you choose a longbow or a recurve over a compound.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Ok, I will give you a few...........but remember, you really need to shoot them as each is a little different!

Bowtech - Liberty, Allegiance, Tribute, Equalizer(if you have a short draw length)
Browning - Illusion
Bear - Truth, Truth 2, Code
Matthews - Switchback, Switchback XT, Lx, Outback
Hoyt - Katera, Trykon, Ultra, Protec
Elite - Z28(personal favorite), Synergy, Synergy X(my bow), GT500

If you keep an eye on KSL Classifieds, you can often find a setup deal. Over the weekend ther were a couple of deals on an Allegiance and a Switchback. You will also want to check out Archerytalk.com
Good luck!!!!!!!!!!
kth


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Forgot one of my favorites.....................

Diamond Black Ice


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I was going to say the same thing as ut1031. Watch Ksl. Pick up a used one. You can get a 2 year old bow set up, for 1/2 the price.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Before you buy a used one, go to a pro shop and get fitted for draw length and weight. I have a 2004 Hoyt Ultra Tec that is a great bow, I'm willing to let it go for $200.00.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Before you buy a used one, go to a pro shop and get fitted for draw length and weight. I have a 2004 Hoyt Ultra Tec that is a great bow, I'm willing to let it go for $200.00.


But for you Rabbit slayer he'll let it go for $175.

Right pro? :lol:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

dahb!


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

it will be awhile before i buy one.. I am leaving for georgia to hunt deer at my uncles house from monday till december 4th. Ill start looking after that due to money things since all of it is going to my trip. Thanks for the offer pro ill go get fitted and pm you after my trip sometime.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Rabbit Slayer. Tell pro he looks like he's been working out, and ask if he's been losing weight. I'll bet he'll budge on the price after that. :wink:


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

hey Pro looks like you lost some weight..  Just got home from the vet.. depending on the out come of the results i may or may not be buying a bow till spring ish.. If its parasites i can get one sooner.. heart problem. not happening :?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Rabbit_slayer16 said:


> hey Pro looks like you lost some weight..  Just got home from the vet.. depending on the out come of the results i may or may not be buying a bow till spring ish.. If its parasites i can get one sooner.. heart problem. not happening :?


You were told you have heart/parasites from a vet? Man we do need better healthcare. 

I will drop my price if DAHB ponies up the difference and donates it to the UWN. 8)


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I already told you. My wife's already is pi$sed off at how much time I spent on here. If I donated money, she would not only cut my balls off, you'd never see me on here again. So take that how you want.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> I already told you. My wife's already is **** off at how much time I spent on here. If I donated money, she would not only cut my balls off, you'd never see me on here again. So take that how you want.


Dude, how would she cut them off? Sounds like they are already nestled snuggly into her purse :mrgreen:


----------



## eyecrazy (May 4, 2008)

I like to set up my bow at a poundage that I can sit flat on my butt and still pull easy. like everyone else said go shoot them all then decide. are you just going after deer or elk. if you are going after elk then everyday you shot your bow spend as much time learning how to call elk. the elk I hunt on anybull units only come in range if your calls sound perfect. 
good luck and have fun


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

Good Post.
I'm in the same boat. I have hunted the DH for my 3 year period and now I'm done and I want to stick with the archery season. I also have a PSE Nova and I want to upgrade to a better bow. 
I have been told the new PSE dream season is the best on the market. I need to go and shoot some stuff, let me know what you shoot, and what you decide on.
Thanks,
Matt


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

$200 for that Ultratec is a heck of a deal. Even without any accessories. I was going to recommend looking on Ebay if you know what size you're looking for. I picked up a used Vipertec (pretty much the same as the Ultratec, just a few different dimensions) for $325 with rest and sight.


----------

